# fresh fruit



## Guest (Aug 13, 2001)

i heard that people with ibs shouldn't eat raw fruit this seems a little strange to me does anyone experince this problem


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Unfortunately, everyone is different when it comes to IBS. I can't tolerate citric acid very well - in juices or fresh oranges or grapefruits. But others aren't bothered by it. I would continue to eat raw fruit (throughly washed, of course) and if you find something you're sensitive to, then that's the only one (or ones) you have to avoid.Ty


----------

